# FWW Feature - Norm's Kitchen



## SteveV (Mar 6, 2007)

So is anyone interested in the latest New Yankee project - Building a Custom Kitchen? I have been begging my wife to let me rebuild our kitchen but she hates my style (Mission/Arts&Crafts). So as I was paging though the latest edition of FWW I said "hey do you like these cabinets?" knowing she would say yuck but she loved them. I guess they fall between our tastes. I wanted solid Cherry but this will brighten up our Kitchen.

I have already started the redesign and oh yeah I will need to buy the Festool TS 55 for this project. Guess I will need the dust extractor and the … you get the idea 

Steve


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

It seems to me that a new kitchen requires certain chop enhancements. I haven't see the kitchen you refer to, but I'm sure you'll put your own spin on it. Now it's just a matter of waiting for pictures.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

I really enjoyed the visit to the Kitchen showroom and look forward to seeing this project progress.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

It's his first ever 9 part series also.


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey Steve, there's already been some very intersting discussion on the FWW site on Norms cabinets…lol The experts and not so experts are already chiming in. One I read was on the use of 3/4 ply on the backs of the cabinets, lots and lots of interesting comments from lots of folks in the business of cabinets. I'm looking at…in the future doing it myself, those blogs are very, very educating :>) And, I agree kitchen cabinets are a huge job and will require lots of new specialty tools [GRIN].


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

I'd think twice before using Norms cabinets…unless you don't care about the money. Unlike furniture once you set them cabinets never get moved, so it is real easy to over build.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Big jobs require quality tools and specialty tools.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

how nice that you found a style that you both like!

Dennis.. I'm curious about your statement.. are things "over done" ?


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I agree with Dennis. 3/4 ply on the back is over kill. I use 1/2 and that is probably way heavy. Norm does a lot of things different than I do and probably different from Dennis.


----------



## natemclain (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm curious how many cabinets Norm has seen that use 3/4" ply in the back?
Most of the cabinets I have seen use 1/4" ply with 4" strips to attach to the walls.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

Norm approaches everything he builds from a furniture standpoint. Many do it your-self-ers do. It is not necessary but if that is what makes you feel better, then fine. When I make case goods I rarely use good wood where you will never see it but some guys do. I think that it is funny that he says "Yankee" meaning frugal and then over structures things, but that is his prerogative.

I think that this series is interesting though as it goes over many thoughts and questions that arise in terms of overall design and the thought process involved in making cases. For most woodworkers, making a whole kitchen is an ominous task. I built all of the case goods for a retail store and one of the biggest challenges for me was where to put all the finished pieces as they were completed prior to installing them. You have to have a special place to put all of your cases until you are ready to install all of them.

I intend to watch the series and see what norm is up to. I am sure that it will be interesting. I look forward to learning something new.


----------



## SteveV (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh good I'm not the only one who thought he was crazy for putting so much wood into it. I am an engineer by schooling and my first thought is why build something so heavy when it need to hold a lot of weight its self. Our biggest problem right now is redesigning the space we have. I don't want to just replace the cabinets we have, I want redo the space with more cabinets and add not really an island but an L-shaped bar/counter.

Who thinks I should talk to a kitchen designer?

BTW, I would like to try and capture the process of this project. Better to Blog it or put it in the projects section?


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Steve I might talk to one, but some of the ones I've worked for are more sales person than designer. So be warned.


----------



## natemclain (Dec 30, 2007)

I did like the tip that Norm gave about making your upper cabinets go all the way to the ceiling, they really are a mess above most cabinets that don't extend to the ceiling.
I'm interested to see him do the project, and there are so many ways to build your own. That's why I want to see this happen. Obviously anyone that builds there own cabinets will make changes to the design to suit there needs.

I like watching other people build stuff, so all of this woodworking information is great!!
I think I might have to do some video podcasts myself. At some point that is…

Nate


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

I am looking forward to watching this. One year too late.. but it will be interesting anyway. Norm helps me get my Saturday nap on. His soothing voice, the whir of the table saw. Snooze…..


----------

